# 411 on a 91 nissan sentra



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey Dose Any One Have Info Were To My 91 Sentra Fix Up


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go to the b13 chassis.. there is a group buy going on nowfor the pulley and exhaust .. check it out in classifieds


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

i dont know about you LIUSpEED but i didnt quite understand what he was trying to say, dam peeps with grammar problems


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i understand it just fine.. he want 2 know information about getting his 91 Sentra completely modded.


----------

